# Another SoCaL Autobacs meet?



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

Autobacs is having a car sound competition!!
August 23, 2008
http://www.autobacsusa.com

Classes include:
*1.* best of show
*2.* cleanest install

*3.* SPL
One sub
2-3 subs
5 plus subs

*4.* best of show

What do you guys think?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

the 23rd???

I'll be at that Alpine thing...


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I have 2 different things going on, so I couldn't make it either...besides my car is in pieces right now


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I might try to make it to that.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

I can't make it


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll be there giving Image Dynamics and Zapco SQ demos. Might enter to see what I can actually pull on the meter too  These IDMAX 12"s and the Zapco 9.0 will definately get some air moving Chime in if your thinking about coming and look for a black Chrysler 300 SRT8 for a listen


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

I might be there! I'm one step closer to reaching my goal : )
Thanks Vin!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd love to see you come on in, we didnt get a chance to hang out at the BBQ or the night before.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> I'd love to see you come on in, we didnt get a chance to hang out at the BBQ or the night before.


Dude, it was your fault...you didn't want to hang out with two good looking Latinos, hehehehe.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

sr20det510 said:


> Autobacs is having a car sound competition!!
> August 23, 2008
> http://www.autobacsusa.com
> 
> ...


So the choice is best of show or best of show. No class for actual music reproduction


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll be going to this little "spl" event just cause atsaubrey will attend. I'd sure love to hear that setup again...


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> So the choice is best of show or best of show. No class for actual music reproduction


I just retyped the flyer information!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

time to get ready for the alpine event and this autobacs thingamajig. A full day of audio and a bbq to follow.  It's gonna be a great day.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

James, what time are you going to be there? I should show up for a little while.

Aubrey's car sounds very, very nice


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Did anyone get any pics of the event? I totally forgot to get pics of my own car.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry, I coudn't make it. I thought it was going to end much later than 3pm...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Sorry, I coudn't make it. I thought it was going to end much later than 3pm...


I was looking for you and Jim; I guess the Alpine event was screaming.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

fredridge said:


> Aubrey's car sounds very, very nice


I'll second that.


----------

